# Winter fuel payments



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

I have been sent a possible loophole in the Statutory Instrument, the piece of legislation that the 
British Government has used to take away the Winter Fuel Payment.


There is a parliamentary technique which is rarely used to halt the implementation of the Statutory 
Instrument, otherwise known as a prayer. It has to be activated within 40 days of the tabling of the Statutory Instrument....
In order to have a chance of overturning the Statutory Instrument, the clerk must receive a large number of submissions, then action may be taken to stop the implementation. 

You must send an email to the clerk – Work & Pensions Committee [email protected]



You may use the following text:



Dear Madam,
Please convey the following message immediately to the Committee.
To members of the Select Committee for Work & Pension.
It is urged that a ‘prayer’ an EDM as follows is laid before parliament before the 24th January (40 days after the SI was laid)
Early Day Motion (prayer) Winter Fuel Payment to British Citizens in EU countries.
The Statutory Instrument 2014 No. 3270 (laid before PARLIAMENT on the 15th December 2014 restricting payment to pensioners residing in countries incorrectly called by the DWP ‘hot’ of the EU should be annulled.
After the General Election, the matter may then be appropriately reconsidered by the new Parliament.
1. It discriminates against certain groups of British Citizen pensioners residing in certain States of the EU, some of whom are already in financial difficulties.
2. This SI almost certainly contravenes the UK treaty agreement with the EU on social security co-ordination.
Regards
Put your name here i.e. Joe Bloggs


----------

